# Diablo 1 Controller Mod



## Erfg1 (Mar 31, 2019)

I made a project to add more keyboard controls like character movement, picking up items, etc. I finished it yesterday, and released a compiled copy. You can pickup a copy of it at https://github.com/erfg12/devilution


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

I haven't played Diablo 1 in forever, but I've been wanting to boot it up again lately and I think I'd like to try your mod when do. Thanks!


----------



## MAVLL (May 1, 2020)

friend. After 1 year are you still out there?.


----------



## Erfg1 (May 1, 2020)

I am, why?


----------



## MAVLL (May 1, 2020)

Oh, thanks :-) . 
I have downloaded and everything works good, but one little detail. In the explanation, it says: "Right Joystick: Move Cursor. Click for mouse left click." but when i press R3(i use a ps3 controller) it doesnt do anything. 
I want to access the Quest log por example but like i said it doesnt do anything when i press it. 
Any suggestions ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Erfg1 (May 1, 2020)

Uhm... idk. This was built for the Xbox controller, not PS4. So I have no idea. Also, use DevilutionX. They took my controller code and made it work for all Xbox/Playstation/Bluetooth/USB controllers.


----------



## MAVLL (May 1, 2020)

I will test it, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Diablosblizz (May 27, 2020)

I had no clue this would or could be a thing. Awesome, thanks! I wonder if there is anything for D2?


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

These things are always cool.


----------



## LOG1Kpi (Jan 13, 2022)

Amazing, goes to show hold old this game is with a terrible keyboard map back then. I know it was ported to PS1 with a controller map but never tried it I stick to PC. Again amazing work, and yes, we still play Diablo 1 and we're blessed to have a community of modders for HD and things like this!


----------



## bitcrilk (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't play D1 anymore, it's time to play Diablo II: Resurrected!


----------



## Deertdra (Jul 29, 2022)

Almost


----------



## Schiuskale (Jul 30, 2022)

An effective character is the prime desire of plenty of Lost Ark game buffs, due to which they choose a lot of items and upgradable gears within the game. The lost ark gold is vital to have within the game to obtain all items and upgrade things. When online surfers take advantage of this site, they acquire more information about lost ark gold.


----------



## Brealltin (Aug 5, 2022)

There are numerous gamers who are playing the game continually to grab wotlk classic gold farm mainly because gold assists them to get a lot of things. They are able to also get wotlk classic gold rapidly by making use of the MMOGAH. In case online searchers take advantage of this site, they grab more knowledge about wotlk classic gold.


----------



## HorseSea (Monday at 7:24 PM)

Where do I put the files?


----------

